# New Rocna Stowable



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I just found out from a friend of mine that Rocna now makes a stowable version of their anchor. 

Here is a photo of the Rocna 20 stowable next to a Rocna 25 stowable. Notice the bolt and slot on the bottom of the anchor. 



Here's a detail photo of the locking screw mechanism:



No idea on what the beasties cost though.


----------



## jbondy (Mar 28, 2001)

Interesting. I wonder how it works? It also looks like here are two bolts under the roll bar.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

By the looks of it, the anchor stock goes up through the blade and is locked in position by the bolt. The pin in the stock prevents the stock from passing through the slot in the blade, as does the bottom profile of the stock's end I'm guessing.


----------



## genieskip (Jan 1, 2008)

I didn't find this on the net. Anyone know who is selling them? The only thing (other than $ of course) keeping me from getting one of the new anchors as a storm hook has been figuring out where to stow it. This would be a real help.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

From what my friend said, they're not in full production and haven't been announced yet...but he worked with Craig Smith and got one shipped up from NZ. The Canadian manufacturer isn't up to speed on them yet either, so they're not readily available in North America right now.


----------



## lbdavis (Apr 23, 2007)

genieskip said:


> I didn't find this on the net. Anyone know who is selling them? The only thing (other than $ of course) keeping me from getting one of the new anchors as a storm hook has been figuring out where to stow it. This would be a real help.


Wait for the Manson Supreme Stowable. 

I agree with you that this sounds like a great way to keep a "real" anchor on board without re-doing bow rollers, et al. It's almost like the realized their anchor was a cumbersome and awkward shape.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Canadian manufacturer?
I understood that they are making their anchors in china
distro in canada


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't know where you got that idea, but *Suncoast Marine* is making them for North American distribution last I heard.



xort said:


> Canadian manufacturer?
> I understood that they are making their anchors in china
> distro in canada


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Manson posted it on another site...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

Ahem. Apparently Dawg is my friend, or I am his. Who knew?

I have a Rocna Stowable 25 in the bed of my truck in Annapolis. It will be on the boat this week and wet this weekend. Anyone who wants to come play is welcome. It will be cold. To my knowledge there are two of these anchors extant as of November, my 25 and a 20. I don't know where the 20 is. I don't know when full production will start. I don't know what production pricing will be. I am an early adopter on the initial Rocna anchors, but I don't know why I was offered the opportunity to play with this anchor. If you ask any of these questions you are buying rounds for everyone who shows up to play.

To my mind - and anyone may feel differently - this means that there are only a few technically viable (cost aside) options for a really good holding, solid, readily stowed, secondary anchor: Rocna Stowable, Raya Tempest, Spade, and Fortress. 

I am not going to be doing scientific testing right now. I have two years experience with a standard Rocna 25. My initial messing about in boats with this anchor will be qualitative comparison with the fixed anchor.

That said, anyone who is a degreed civil or ocean engineer with expertise in saturated soils who would like to coauthor a paper for SNAME and/or RINA on repeatable anchor testing should get in touch.

sail fast, dave
S/V Auspicious
wintering Annapolis MD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Considering that all of Manson's products are copies of someone else's designs, I'd take what they have to say with a large grain of salt. They've got four anchors-the Supreme, the Plough, the Kedge and the Ray.

*The Plough, the Kedge and the Ray are very clearly copies of the CQR, the Danforth, and the Bruce. * They claim that the Supreme is not a copy or derivative of the Rocna, but considering the fact that the others are so clearly copies of other anchor designs, I find that claim to be suspect at best, and the veracity of the company as a whole somewhat less the reliable.



xort said:


> Manson posted it on another site...


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

xort said:


> I understood that [Rocna] are making their anchors in china
> distro in canada


Not as far as I know. I bought an anchor from Suncoast. What is your source of information? I think it is wrong.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

The Rocna was a copy of a design by Bruce, so where does that leave them?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Not true AFAIK. The Rocna's rollbar was taken from a Bruce designed anchor, but the rest of the anchor was very different from what I understand.


xort said:


> The Rocna was a copy of a design by Bruce, so where does that leave them?


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

The Rocna is more likely a copy of a spade with a roll bar added. Anyway I think the Raya has a lot simpler setup for a stowable and they have allready been out there for some time.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The Raya AFAIK is a newer anchor than the Rocna. It hasn't even been mentioned in the any of the previous tests that have compared next generation anchors.


RXBOT said:


> The Rocna is more likely a copy of a spade with a roll bar added. Anyway I think the Raya has a lot simpler setup for a stowable and they have allready been out there for some time.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Sd*

I was referring to the stowable version of the Raya has allready been manufactured for some time.


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

xort said:


> Manson posted it on another site...


I PM'd Craig Smith after that post. He acknowledged the rock-slot Rocna's exist for a very limited distribution area, but stated that the website showing Made in Chinatown as being an error.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

"Made in Chinatown"? A disgruntled employee, methinks.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

I got the info confirmed by GMAC, a distributor of anchors in NZ. He is a mod on the CF forum_..."Rocnas are made in China now. This is only a recent change i.e the last few months. I don't know if the ones out of Suncoast Marine are but I'd think it would seem strange to make some there and some elsewhere. Anchors is a volume game so why split manufacturing would be my thought. Maybe Suncoasts are still made there but I doubt for much longer, it just seems to defy economic logic to do so.

You'll also notice that they now have a cast foot rather than a press braked plate steel. The Rocna website and info has yet to be updated about all of this. I do have issues about the covert way the implication is that they are NZ made but that's just marketing I suppose. By the way that is not a Rocna only thing and applies to more than one anchor outfit."
_


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Ed...I believe Suncoast has a production and distribution license from Rocna and that the anchors for this market are produced by them. It may very well be true that the anchors produced for down under have been moved to China production. 
Suncoasts website says:
North American Manufacturers and Distributors for ROCNA anchors.


----------



## marinextreme (Jan 15, 2009)

*Rocna reply re China*



xort said:


> I got the info confirmed by GMAC, a distributor of anchors in NZ. He is a mod on the CF forum_..."Rocnas are made in China now. This is only a recent change i.e the last few months. I don't know if the ones out of Suncoast Marine are but I'd think it would seem strange to make some there and some elsewhere. Anchors is a volume game so why split manufacturing would be my thought. Maybe Suncoasts are still made there but I doubt for much longer, it just seems to defy economic logic to do so.
> 
> You'll also notice that they now have a cast foot rather than a press braked plate steel. The Rocna website and info has yet to be updated about all of this. I do have issues about the covert way the implication is that they are NZ made but that's just marketing I suppose. By the way that is not a Rocna only thing and applies to more than one anchor outfit."
> _


-------------------------------------------------------------------------

I feel it is about time to put all rumours into the paddock where they belong and counter somewhat the personal and private squabbles that have gone on through these boards between the different camps of opinion and bias.

In my new capacity with Rocna I will be compiling information and press releases directly from the CEO of Rocna steve Bambury in New Zealand.

The following is an extract from a personal reply to a forum member a few days ago and published here with the full permission of Steve as CEO of Rocna.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

_Hi there from NZ

Craig has recently moved on from the Rocna team here in NZ and is now cruising to Antarctica with his Dad, Peter. He may be back to NZ sometime in March but has left his options open. In his absence I thought to reply to your mail and introduce myself. My name is Steve Bambury and I've been part of the Rocna team now for 2 years and took the role of CEO in October last year. I've largely been responsible for building our international distribution network and have also been looking after the marketing side of the company.

Perhaps I can take the opportunity to clarify our position with the Chinese manufacturing debate. Yes, we have had some anchors made in China and they have turned out absolutely awesome - although it took a lot of blood sweat and tears to get the production team up to meet our extremely high standards! We've taken the expertise gathered from making Rocna's now for a number of years here in NZ and used this opportunity to improve our specifications even further and incorporated these into the entire production process. We have contracted highly skilled experts in quality control and production management and have sent them to the factory to work closely with the Chinese and have also engaged the services of RINA (Lloyds were too uncooperative - long story) to undertake quality control and be involved with process. The quality of steel used is to the same exacting specifications we have always used.

I hope this clarifies things somewhat and I'm keen for your feedback. I'm also a novice on the forums and am planning to get one of our team here more up to speed on these as I know Craig did some good work there and we want to ensure we get a fair hearing, rather than people making wrong assumptions with incorrect information. _

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Further information regarding the Stowable Anchor under development will be made public very shortly.

GNK 
Auckland 
New Zealand


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What isn't made in China these days? As long it's done according to the standards of the client it's all good.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*Hoping they get it right!*

I am thrilled w the quality of my Rocna. Thanks for confirming the information about 'some' being made in China. Will this ultimately be like the Fender guitars that were produced in Japan? Guess which Fender are the most sought after...USA or Japan's? [hint, not Jpn's] The same Manson guy that let that other site know said the quality in not like the original Rocna. And while you [MARINEXTREME] have explained it is now up to par, we only hope it stays that way and that the cost of savings you believe Rocna will make will be reflected in the price consumers pay.

Meanwhile here is an interesting picture of a bent and rusting Manson Supreme...I went thru photobucket to post;


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

The good news is I just had a Rocna delivered from NZ and it clearly says it was made in NZ.

The bad news is what I ordered was SS not Galv.

The good news is they immediately put the SS one a plane to the US and It should arrive today.

My hats off to Suncoast marine for dealing with this with such a high level of professionalism.....thanks Mark.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Just curious as to why you'd want a stainless steel anchor, unless you're not planning on using it much. Anchors should be galvanized steel, not stainless steel, since stainless steel suffers from increased corrosion problems when deprived of oxygen, as happens when they're buried on the bottom when you're anchored out.



kaluvic said:


> The good news is I just had a Rocna delivered from NZ and it clearly says it was made in NZ.
> 
> The bad news is what I ordered was SS not Galv.
> 
> ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

but stainless is lo purdy up on the bow roller.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

Dog 

Were do you your SS info 

It is amazing when you say things like using rigging tape will cause corrosion problems on turnbuckles or a 316 SS anchor will have issues

Because those issues require crevices and really long amounts of time


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Dog what happend to the photo in you first post.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

As Charlie said..I think I'll like the look of the SS on my new roller...and I like my boat to look her absolute best.

The LAST thing on my mind is Oxygen depravation.

It's not meant to be used as a mooring...it goes in....it comes out.

I do appreciate your concern...thanks.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

SimonV said:


> Hey Dog what happend to the photo in you first post.


I was wonderin the same thing... I believe that the pix were not taken by SD, and they were taken down when the owner protested... (SD - set me straight if I got it wrong)

Do a google search on "Rocna 25 stowable" and you'll find some pix.

- Ed


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Ed


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

tommays said:


> Dog
> 
> Were do you your SS info
> 
> ...


Dawg is absolutely right about crevice corrosion on stainless anchors...IF you are out long term cruising and you bury the hook for weeks at a time as we did and many fellow cruisers do. Nothing wrong with stainless for looks if you can afford it...but I would never choose it for long term anchoring/cruising. Back probably 2 years ago we had some great pictures of stainless anchor swivels and shackles completely degraded by crevice corrosion. It is a REAL issue in some situations and the important thing is for boaters who think stainless is the answer to long life to understand that it could be FAR worse than galvanized in some anchoring situations.

As to turnbuckles...tape enchancing the degradation and advancement of crevice corrosion is a well known and well documented issue.
"We recommend leaving your wire, swages, and turnbuckles uncovered (no tape, turnbuckle boots, or wire covers), and taking a close look at your rigging every Spring to check for cracks, broken wire strands, and heavy rust. "


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I have never been able to tape my rigging that air tight and anchor swivels and shackles are not anchors


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Why don"t we have this problem with our prop shafts?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Tommays...It doesn't require TIGHT...it just requires moisture on the rig. Why not go visit Brion Toss's Riggers forum ans pose the question if you don't believe me. 
Yes...Swivels and Shacklesare not anchors. They are the same material. Guess what PART of the anchor they attach too....Right...the thinnest part with the hole in it subject to the full load and the part which (if stainless) will have it's protective coating rubbed off mechanically making it even EASIER for crevice corrosion to take place in long term anchoring situation. 

Prop shapfts are thick and round and smooth...much like rod rigging. Crevice corrosion requires BOTH moisture and lack of oxygen. Freely moving seawater does not do much to promote crevice corrosion. An anchor and chain burined in mud/sand for long periods is what causes the corrosion. Ditto for rigging...it is TRAPPED water that is the issue...you could run a hose all day long and never have crevice corrosion.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Also, prop shafts usually have water flowing past them regularly... even if the water is low in oxygen, it is far better than mud often is, which has biological materials in it that use up what little oxygen may have been there.

Tommays, having seen rigging fail because of taped turnbuckles, and such, I am not a fan of doing so. If cotter pins are such a big problem, you're probably not trimming them to the proper length.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

We just use rings and tape to keep them from getting snaged as we adjust a lot


On of the many things we package is MUD and i have NEVER seen it dammage a SS storage tank 

NOW i have seen plenty of BAD welds in SS sanitary tubes fail from the issue


1 * Chlorides pit the passivated stainless steel surface.
2* The low PH salt water attacks the active layer that is exposed
3 * Because of the lack of fluid flow over the attacked surface, oxygen is not available to passivate the stainless steel.
4* Corrosion continues unhampered under the rubber and tight fitting clamp.
5* The inside of the o-ring groove experiences the same corrosion as the shaft or sleeve.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Another issue with a stainless anchor is WHAT do you attach to it.
Galvanized chain can set up a significant galvanic reaction. 
Stainless chain used in the mud will rapidly fail at the welds. 








That is 316 stainless after one season in Maine waters. Count on quicker down south.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Needless to say, if you're using a stainless steel anchor and galvanized chain—you have a problem... and if you're using stainless steel chain, you have a bigger problem.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

tommays said:


> 1 * Chlorides pit the passivated stainless steel surface.
> 2* The low PH salt water attacks the active layer that is exposed
> 3 * Because of the lack of fluid flow over the attacked surface, oxygen is not available to passivate the stainless steel.
> 4* Corrosion continues unhampered under the rubber and tight fitting clamp.


And stainless anchors sit on the bottom of the ocean in mud where there is naturally much less or little to no oxygen. You do not need crevices to create crevice corrosion on deeply submerged stainless steel as you get when you anchor for long periods. For the coastal cruiser it probably won't matter much but I see no benefit to stainless other than appearance.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Definitely the whole reason for going Stainless is because they look better!

I don’t believe they are any stronger or will last any longer...they just look soooo nice.


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

kaluvic said:


> The good news is I just had a Rocna delivered from NZ and it clearly says it was made in NZ.


Great lookin roller but you may have to alter it to get the Rocna to fit. While mine is just a single roller on a pulpit, the Rocna stuck out and wobbled like crazy. I also had a CQR first and mistakenly thought it was the similar. I nearly sent it back but SD suggested trying another roller and via measuring and some little modification it now fits like a glove.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

Water, mud, or tape covered stainless steel is, according to the previous posts, likely to experience crevice corrosion over time (and as far as I know, this is correct). In the bilge of some boats, if not most, there are the large stainless steel bolts that hold the keel on, and bilges, by design, are to collect water from leaks, or more often, drippage at stuffing box. Does this imply that in a few years, these boats can be expected to loose their keels through crevice corrosion failure of the keel bolts? And if crevice corrosion is a concern, then what aren't the keel bolts covered over by a waterproof barrier of some sort?


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

NCC320 said:


> Water, mud, or tape covered stainless steel is, according to the previous posts, likely to experience crevice corrosion over time (and as far as I know, this is correct). In the bilge of some boats, if not most, there are the large stainless steel bolts that hold the keel on, and bilges, by design, are to collect water from leaks, or more often, drippage at stuffing box. Does this imply that in a few years, these boats can be expected to loose their keels through crevice corrosion failure of the keel bolts? And if crevice corrosion is a concern, then what aren't the keel bolts covered over by a waterproof barrier of some sort?


I'm sure others smarter than me will chime in, but here is my understanding from a conversation with my mechanic when he replaced some keel bolts for me. Crevice corrosion mainly occurs when there is a lack of oxygen. Moving water doesn't tend to create an excessively oxygen poor enviroment, however, if one where to cover the bolts with a barrier and a small patch of corrosion began, it would spread much quicker due to the lack of oxygen created by the barrier. Obviously the ideal situation is a dry bilge as pointed out by Maine in another thread. In the absence of the ideal, one is better off with uncovered bolts so at least you can see the corrosion as it happens and some oxygen gets to the bolts.

Okay, I'm ready for everyone to correct my limited knowledge. 

Michael


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Great..they went from ONE UGLY ANCHOR to:

ONE UGLY *FOLDING* ANCHOR

ehehehe


----------



## Noelex (Jan 23, 2008)

NCC320 said:


> Does this imply that in a few years, these boats can be expected to loose their keels through crevice corrosion failure of the keel bolts?


Crevice corrosion of ss Keel boats is a common problem. Some experienced marine engineers feel Stainless steel 304 and 316 is totally unsuitable for keel bolts, although it is commonly used.


----------



## Noelex (Jan 23, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> Great..they went from ONE UGLY ANCHOR to:
> ONE UGLY *FOLDING* ANCHOR
> ehehehe


Any anchor that doesn't drag when its really blowing is beautiful.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey Giu...did you see that your good buddy has left Rocna? Guess you aren't gonna get that free test one!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

noelex77 said:


> Any anchor that doesn't drag when its really blowing is beautiful.


Mine doesn't and it looks good...not a contraption from outter space! was cheap too...after all it's an anchor, not a cult...



camaraderie said:


> Hey Giu...did you see that your good buddy has left Rocna? Guess you aren't gonna get that free test one!


What Buddie??? Craig??? for real?? how do you know??


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Yeah...Craig. His replacement came on here. See post #22.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Yeah...Craig. His replacement came on here. See post #22.


Wait..I am reading it now...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

craig went to antarctica...sent to the cooler!!!!


----------



## Noelex (Jan 23, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> after all it's an anchor, not a cult...


Now you tell me.I have ordered the Rocna orange robes and hat.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

noelex77 said:


> Now you tell me.I have ordered the Rocna orange robes and hat.


Did they ask you to shave your head like SD's??

Will you now frequent airports??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Mine doesn't and it looks good...not a contraption from outter space! was cheap too...after all it's an anchor, not a cult...


What anchor do you use, Alex?

Jim


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

was that alex in that movie smoking a "cigar"?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> What anchor do you use, Alex?
> 
> Jim


Jim..anchors for us is a simple staright forward choice..no high tech sales gimmick stuff here..you look around..ask the fishermen, you buy what everyone else uses...no BS, no sales..nothing..its heavy and goes in the end of a chain...the cheaper the better, we sometimes lose them in the rocks.

When I go south cruising, and I have an anchor on the boat, I have a 22Kg Soc Anchor by Platimo, as primary, and a 14Kg Brittany as secondary also by Plastimo. (the secondary I use in tendem in rough areas, so I can sleep all night long)..search for tendem here on sailnet.










can you imagine my boat with that monstruosity on the bow??










The other 9 months a year...I use Clear anchor, by ukltralightanchors Inc...

look bellow my Clear anchor..


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Is that clear anchor made from the same material you use to clean your teak?


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> ... I have a 22Kg Soc Anchor by Platimo, as primary, and a 14Kg Brittany as secondary also by Plastimo. (the secondary I use in tendem in rough areas, so I can sleep all night long)..search for tendem here on sailnet.


Interesting. The Soc looks kind of like a Delta, and the Britany looks similar to a Danforth or Fortress. We currently have a 15 lb. (7kg) (estimated--may be more) Danforth. When we started cruising, I was planning on adding a 22 lb. (10kg) Delta. Both anchors would be about half the weight of yours, but I expect our boat is smaller and lighter .

Jim


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

JohnRPollard said:


> Is that clear anchor made from the same material you use to clean your teak?


Absolutely YES...that anchor is made with the state of the art material NOTHING©™.

The good thing about NOTHING©™, is that not only it cleans the teak, it performs extremely well as an anchor on a boat whose purpose is to go fast.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SEMIJim said:


> Interesting. The Soc looks kind of like a Delta, and the Britany looks similar to a Danforth or Fortress. We currently have a 15 lb. (7kg) (estimated--may be more) Danforth. When we started cruising, I was planning on adding a 22 lb. (10kg) Delta. Both anchors would be about half the weight of yours, but I expect our boat is smaller and lighter .
> 
> Jim


Jim, I don't know about the recommended anchor weight. My boat's all ready weight now is around 12800Lbs.

I used the tables they have to chose an anchor and went with the boat's size, not weight.

I also had a similar anchor in my previous boats and am pretty happy with that set up.

I am thinking about replacing the anchor, because too often it hits the bow going down or coming up..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Giulietta said:


> Absolutely YES...that anchor is made with the state of the art material NOTHING©™.
> 
> The good thing about NOTHING©™, is that not only it cleans the teak, it performs extremely well as an anchor on a boat whose purpose is to go fast.


It looks like it's good for anchor rollers also.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

sailingdog said:


> Just curious as to why you'd want a stainless steel anchor, unless you're not planning on using it much. Anchors should be galvanized steel, not stainless steel, since stainless steel suffers from increased corrosion problems when deprived of oxygen, as happens when they're buried on the bottom when you're anchored out.


Dont look now but non stainless will corrode as well


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

what an incredibly beautifull photo..thanks you GB


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

Gorgeous isn't it?


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Joesaila said:


> Great lookin roller but you may have to alter it to get the Rocna to fit. While mine is just a single roller on a pulpit, the Rocna stuck out and wobbled like crazy. I also had a CQR first and mistakenly thought it was the similar. I nearly sent it back but SD suggested trying another roller and via measuring and some little modification it now fits like a glove.


Yeh...I'm expecting to modify the rollers...they are solid bronze and can be machined down.
Thanks for your heads up.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

GBurton-

No **** sherlock. *Please note, I never said that galvanized steel chain wouldn't corrode. * All I was doing was pointing out the serious vulnerability that stainless steel has over galvanized steel, which will endure far longer than stainless steel in actual use.



GBurton said:


> Dont look now but non stainless will corrode as well


----------



## Noelex (Jan 23, 2008)

Giulietta said:


> Absolutely YES...that anchor is made with the state of the art material NOTHING©™.


If you had a Rocna you would proudly display it on the bow instead of hiding it away out of shame.
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/images/icons/icon7.gif http://www.sailnet.com/forums/images/icons/icon7.gif
Its actually a cult rule.

Let me also clear up the term "Rocna stowable". Rocna have reassured me that this model it not designed to live in a locker, or down in the bilge. The head can be removed only so the anchor can be more easily taken to the yacht club to show off to all other yachtsman. The shank is also useful as a weapon to hit on the head any Manson Supreme owners that may be present.


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

noelex77 said:


>


No offense intended, and I understand that sometimes functionality has to trump form, but geez, that looks like one helluva big, ugly thing to have poking out off the bow of ones boat. (No, you idiots, the anchor, not the girl. Sheesh )

Jim


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

NOel...If I put that thing on my boat, it would sink.....my boat's only 40 feet....


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

With all the talk about stainless anchors and chain, I went to the Bosun supply web site just to price out stainless. For my boat, anchor and 200 ft of chain = $6000. Think about cutting that lose if it fouled on the bottom.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SEMIJim said:


> No offense intended, and I understand that sometimes functionality has to trump form, but geez, that looks like one helluva big, ugly thing to have poking out off the bow of ones boat. (No, you idiots, the anchor, not the girl. Sheesh )
> 
> Jim


Now c'mon, Jim. If they ship with that pretty, non-oxidizing bow on them - I think you're talking a lovely boat accessory: the beautiful Bow-Bow with butt-ugly anchor attachment.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

bubb2 said:


> With all the talk about stainless anchors and chain, I went to the Bosun supply web site just to price out stainless. For my boat, anchor and 200 ft of chain = $6000. Think about cutting that lose if it fouled on the bottom.


So 6 grand is what.... 1 or 2 or 3 percent of the value of your boat?
I think I'm going to be more worried about someone stealing the damn thing!!


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

Holy cow batman....how can you drop that into the ocean?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

GBurton said:


> Holy cow batman....how can you drop that into the ocean?


You don't....the anchor drops the guy that is "adoring" it...he's the anchor....:laugher :laugher :laugher

Cult remember???


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

kaluvic said:


> So 6 grand is what.... 1 or 2 or 3 percent of the value of your boat?
> I think I'm going to be more worried about someone stealing the damn thing!!


It's a C80 radar system if I use a gavinized anchor and chain that will hold just as well:laugher


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to have to call BS on you there sailpup. I have seen boats with SS gudgeons and pintles that are 30 years old....still looked great.



sailingdog said:


> GBurton-
> 
> No **** sherlock. *Please note, I never said that galvanized steel chain wouldn't corrode. * All I was doing was pointing out the serious vulnerability that stainless steel has over galvanized steel, which will endure far longer than stainless steel in actual use.


----------



## Noelex (Jan 23, 2008)

SEMIJim said:


> that looks like one helluva big, ugly thing to have poking out off the bow of ones boat. (No, you idiots, the anchor, not the girl. Sheesh )
> Jim


I have dragged a plough anchor across the Mediteraian so I think a big Rocna is a beautiful thing.
My wife is still smiling that some one called her as a "girl". I think you made her day.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree on the cult thing. Mainsail won't even look at his deltas and cqrs now. I wonder if he is a rocna distributer like sailpup. 



Giulietta said:


> You don't....the anchor drops the guy that is "adoring" it...he's the anchor....:laugher :laugher :laugher
> 
> Cult remember???


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Nah...the Rocna is not a cult...the Manson guy had a cult!  There are Manson anchors helter skelter all over the place!


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

:laugher  that is funny!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

*Umm...last I checked, gudgeons and pintles weren't normally buried in oxygen depleted mud as a normal course of business, but you must boat a bit differently than the rest of us,* or are just too clueless to see you're comparing apples to oranges. I've also seen stainless steel watches that were pristine after 30 years... but they weren't buried in mud as a normal part of use either. 



GBurton said:


> I'm going to have to call BS on you there sailpup. I have seen boats with SS gudgeons and pintles that are 30 years old....still looked great.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

ummm....they were buried by bottom paint. As for being different from the rest of you who do you mean - the rocna cult? 



sailingdog said:


> *Umm...last I checked, gudgeons and pintles weren't normally buried in oxygen depleted mud as a normal course of business, but you must boat a bit differently than the rest of us,* or are just too clueless to see you're comparing apples to oranges. I've also seen stainless steel watches that were pristine after 30 years... but they weren't buried in mud as a normal part of use either.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Isn't the manson distributed by a guy named Jim Jones?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Being painted is quite different from being buried in oxygen depleted mud. Painting stainless steel will often have a protective effect as it seals the stainless completely, not merely depriving it of oxygen and letting moisture/water in. Again, not the same thing. I'd imagine, if you painted the stainless steel anchor with a good metal-adhering paint, that it would prevent crevice corrosion from occuring, since the stainless would not be exposed to the water...but the same could be done with a galvanized steel anchor. Take those pintles and gudgeons and leave them unpainted, and buried in the mud for a majority of their working life, and they're not going to last 30 years.


GBurton said:


> ummm....they were buried by bottom paint. As for being different from the rest of you who do you mean - the rocna cult?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Here again..I win..no anchor....problem solved


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Here again..I win..no anchor....problem solved


If you even think about rigging a tandem Rocna Stowable I"ll....

Foste mordido por DEwolf11 e retiraram-te 0 kilos de carne.

Tu foges pela rua sombria e escura...
ouves passos atras de ti...
sentes o frio que te passa pela espinha...
ousas olhar para tras????

E a morte que te persegue!!!


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

GEEZ, You guys need to get out in the sun, winter wont last forever. sound like some are getting cabin fever. *NOW PLAY NICE*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

SimonV said:


> *NOW PLAY NICE*


Now where's the fun in that?


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Well you guys can say what you want...I've got a nice shinny new SS Rocna that I will proudly place...sorry ...did I say place....I meant DISPLAY on my bow roller for all to see!!

Yep...that’s what I'm gonna do!

Then I'm gonna take a picture of it...a really big picture of it, and splash it all over the place.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Kaluvic...you should be proud of your shiny new anchor...just don't get it dirty!!


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

I actually have a SS delta..... 



kaluvic said:


> Well you guys can say what you want...I've got a nice shinny new SS Rocna that I will proudly place...sorry ...did I say place....I meant DISPLAY on my bow roller for all to see!!
> 
> Yep...that's what I'm gonna do!
> 
> Then I'm gonna take a picture of it...a really big picture of it, and splash it all over the place.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

kaluvic said:


> Well you guys can say what you want...I've got a nice shinny new SS Rocna that I will proudly place...sorry ...did I say place....I meant DISPLAY on my bow roller for all to see!!
> 
> Yep...that's what I'm gonna do!
> 
> Then I'm gonna take a picture of it...a really big picture of it, and splash it all over the place.


Ya, that sounds like all the power boaters that own boats that never move in my marina. They have SS anchors on their bow rollers for display. They wax them and polish them. But those anchors will never see the bottom as the boats don't move and the owners are scared to scratch them.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh Yehh....And I'm gonna wax and polish it......sorry...I'm gonna HAVE IT waxed and polished, just like the power boat guys!

And I'm gonna try not to scratch it!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

kaluvic said:


> Oh Yehh....And I'm gonna wax and polish it......sorry...I'm gonna HAVE IT waxed and polished, just like the power boat guys!
> 
> And I'm gonna try not to scratch it!


If you wax it (ahem, have it waxed) it will probably set easier. Imagine that thing just slipping right into the bottom without all that friction to overcome... think about it.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeh...that’s right…..low friction....until those crevice cracks start rough-en it up!


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

camaraderie said:


> Kaluvic...you should be proud of your shiny new anchor...just don't get it dirty!!


Yeah, you should get an anchor cover for it! 

Jim


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ehehehehehehehe Kaluvic...I like you...

You play along and joke...that is excellent...you are a good man..

therefore..you are hereby declared AFOC memeber....

go to the AFOC thread, and post something so we can humiliate you, and you can humiliate us...you're one of the boys now...

Shiny anchor or not.....

Congrats!!!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO:​ 
KALUVIC​
AFOC MEMBER.​Your diploma​*


----------



## SEMIJim (Jun 9, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> therefore..you are hereby declared AFOC memeber....


*snif* They grow up so fast...

Congratulations, kaluvic 

Jim


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Giulietta
I'm honored
I'll see If I can find the AFOC and take my place among the anointed.
Can I bring my anchor?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

kaluvic said:


> Can I bring my anchor?


Sorry no...the rules are clear:

No dogs, whiners, powerboaters, ugly anchors, shiny anchors, losers, scrubbers, ill orienetd, sexual perverts, Cam's, CD's and other animal lovers alike....

Make sure you present your diploma upon entry..there is a door bouncer, Sailaway21..show him the diploma...


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys...you really did make my day.
A toast to you....cheers.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Gee,

I wish I had me one of them shiney anchors...


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

You got Me:laugher


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

kaluvic said:


> Thanks Guys...you really did make my day.
> A toast to you....cheers.


K
Is that you in the picture??


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IF he's smart, no... if he's not so smart...yes. 


xort said:


> K
> Is that you in the picture??


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

You're grasping dawg.....give it up.



sailingdog said:


> Being painted is quite different from being buried in oxygen depleted mud. Painting stainless steel will often have a protective effect as it seals the stainless completely, not merely depriving it of oxygen and letting moisture/water in. Again, not the same thing. I'd imagine, if you painted the stainless steel anchor with a good metal-adhering paint, that it would prevent crevice corrosion from occuring, since the stainless would not be exposed to the water...but the same could be done with a galvanized steel anchor. Take those pintles and gudgeons and leave them unpainted, and buried in the mud for a majority of their working life, and they're not going to last 30 years.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

GBurton—

I'm not grasping, you're just in denial... buh-bye... you just made the ignore list by showing you deserve it.


----------



## GBurton (Jun 26, 2007)

At last! 



sailingdog said:


> GBurton-
> 
> I'm not grasping, you're just in denial... buh-bye... you just made the ignore list by showing you deserve it.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

The picture was a stab at sincerity in a moment of emotion brought on by a rush of patriotism and comradery with fellow forum members ...It was a picture of me.

But now...the morning after, its not a picture of me.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

kaluvic said:


> The picture was a stab at sincerity in a moment of emotion brought on by a rush of patriotism and comradery with fellow forum members ...It was a picture of me.
> 
> But now...the morning after, its not a picture of me.


Nice try; you AFOC you. 
Alex is now hard at work in the basement of his moms house


----------



## ANCORALATINA (Aug 24, 2008)




----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

AncoraLatina—

The problem I see with your design, is that there is nothing positively locking the blade to the stock, and preventing it from moving back up the stock. If the blade moves up the stock, it won't set properly.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

AncoraLatina
I agree with Sailingdog
Having said that, I have an anchor with a very similar design as shown in your excellent drawing.
The thing is, its made for off roading.
You set it by hand....put tension on it with the winch, and keep tension on it until your out.
I think there are many ways to add a locking device on your design that may make it viable.


----------



## ANCORALATINA (Aug 24, 2008)

Sailingdog and Kaluvic,

Both of you are absolutely right! and the shank to blade junction of the stowable “tempest” anchor is first based on the “Morse cone” principle.

The shank will wedge itself into the well of the blade, but, by security we have also a locking system. How do you say that? the belt and straps ??

If this locking system is not shown on the drawing, this is just because I’m afraid of some Chinese anchors manufacturer, who have already copied:
-	the shank of the Delta Anchor,
-	the BSH (big stupid hoop :laugher ) of the Bügel anchor,
-	The concave blade of the Spade anchor
-	The slotted shank of the Supreme anchor
-	And why not next the stowable system of the Raya anchor?

João


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

João

Good to know. The term is belt and suspenders...as in pants...


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

João
Thanks
Looking forward to seeing how this progresses.
Good luck with it.
James


----------

